# Camo dipped skull



## 05_sprcrw

How much do you charge?


----------



## Eagle Custom

I charge $55.00 plus shipping for a whitetail skull. 


I also offer wholesale pricing to Taxidermist


----------



## skinsandfins

what is your wholesale pm me or email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## Eagle Custom

Pm sent


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Do we have to sent you a cleaned skull or do you do it?


----------



## Eagle Custom

At this time I only offer dipping for cleaned skulls I am in the process of getting set up to do beetle cleaning but am not up and running cleaning yet.


----------



## Musgrat

That's way kool. Just completed my first euro mount this year. Might give you a try in the future.


----------



## Eagle Custom

just let me know when you need somthing dipped we do dipping on all sorts of things Guns,Bows,Skulls,Automotive parts,and Household Items just to name a few.


----------



## sva9843

Have any more pics??


----------



## Eagle Custom

here are a few more[/ATTACH]


----------



## KickerPoint79

Never thought of that. Pretty cool.


----------



## aggiegoddess

*Is the Pink one a Doe Mount?*

Hee hee....

awesome


----------



## Eagle Custom

aggiegoddess said:


> Hee hee....
> 
> awesome


I dip what the customer sends me . I would love to have one of those monster TX deer to dip if you need one done let me know. 

(I thought the pink one was a TX state record) lol


----------



## jake_bro

this is so cool i need to go get a nice deer so i can have you do it


----------



## Eagle Custom

Just let me know if you need somthing done


----------



## bmw4422

can you do any camo pattern or only certain ones?


----------



## Eagle Custom

To see all availible patterns please checkout our website Eaglecustomgraphics.com . We also dip Guns,Archery equipment,Automotive parts,Household Items and more.


----------



## roughneck33

dude that is awsome! I'ed send you mine if it didnt have so much sentimental value. I dont trust ups or fedex that much.


----------



## Eagle Custom

Thanks


----------



## Nichko

Killer, looks awesome!

I wonder when those deer woke up and began to feed ever dreamed this would be their fate! LOL


----------



## Eagle Custom

Nichko said:


> Killer, looks awesome!
> 
> I wonder when those deer woke up and began to feed ever dreamed this would be their fate! LOL


Thanks all


----------



## daddonati

Wow, never thought of that and it does look killer. Just takes a minute to get used to. Another option for a unique looking mount. Good job man!


----------



## pwahuntn

Sent you a pm! nice work.


----------



## Eagle Custom

Thanks for all the replies 

Replies to pm sent


----------



## wojoattack

would u do bear skulls?


----------



## Eagle Custom

Yes we can do bear,deer,elk,hog,coyote,bobcat or any other skull you would like dipped.


----------



## Riverghost

I have 2 heads that I need done and a hardhat. Skulls are just now getting cleaned I will keep you in mind


----------



## Eagle Custom

Riverghost said:


> I have 2 heads that I need done and a hardhat. Skulls are just now getting cleaned I will keep you in mind


Just let me know


----------



## misfitmedic

I get a resin type skull for a european mount for my antelope from an online taxidermy place....can you dip those?


----------



## Eagle Custom

misfitmedic said:


> I get a resin type skull for a european mount for my antelope from an online taxidermy place....can you dip those?


Yes I can dip your resin skull.


----------



## NJdroptine

that is absolutely amazing ahah i want one


----------



## Ogre438

Eagle Custom said:


> Yes I can dip your resin skull.


PM sent


----------



## aron

Very neat and unique!!!


----------



## hoyt 07

Man that is cool looking.


----------



## Eagle Custom

Thanks all


----------



## foamkilla

that is extreamly bad ass what a great idea i will have to go get me a nice buck and get ahold of you


----------



## muzzyman1212

when ever i finish cleaning my deer skull ill get ahold of you


----------



## Eagle Custom

Sounds good just let me know when you would like it done


----------



## bigcountry24

Man thats just cool looking great work


----------



## paoneshot

Honestly the work is great but it doesn't appeal to me. Whatevet floats your boat.


----------



## Newhunter1

subscribed for ttt


----------



## dartonJT

do you still offer this or have a website?


----------



## Eagle Custom

I do still offer this and website is eaglecustomgraphics.com


----------

